# [C/C++] CString geht nicht mehr



## Tobias K. (25. Oktober 2002)

moin

ich hab da mal ein problem!
und zwar kann ich von heute auf morgen nciht mehr auf die Klasse CString zugreifen!!!
woran kann das liegen??
ich mein ms visual studio schon neu installiert funktioniert aber immer ncoh nciht!! und das ist ganz schön ********!
hab ich mir da irgendwelche einstellungen zerschossen oder woran kannst liegen?

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## goela (26. Oktober 2002)

Präsisiere mal Deine Frage!!!!
Wie und warum kannst Du nicht mehr auf die CString Klasse zugreifen!!! Fehler bei kompilieren, bei der Laufzeit oder was !


----------



## Tobias K. (26. Oktober 2002)

das issn compiler-fehler. hier mal die meldung:

Kompilierung läuft...
main.cpp
C:\Windows\Desktop\Proggn\c++\string\main.cpp(5) : error C2065: 'CString' : nichtdeklarierter Bezeichner
C:\Windows\Desktop\Proggn\c++\string\main.cpp(5) : error C2146: Syntaxfehler : Fehlendes ';' vor Bezeichner 's1'
C:\Windows\Desktop\Proggn\c++\string\main.cpp(5) : error C2065: 's1' : nichtdeklarierter Bezeichner

mein code:
#include <string.h>

int main()
{
	CString s1;

	return 0;
}


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Oktober 2002)

lässt sich der gleiche code denn auf anderen rechnern compilieren? und welche version von visual c++ benutzt du?
vielleicht hilft dir das hier weiter.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (26. Oktober 2002)

Versuch das mal so dann muss sich das compilieren lassen


```
#include <afx.h>  // Wird von MFC-Klassen benötigt
#include <string.h> 

int main() 
{ 
  CString s1; 
  return 0; 
}
```
Außerdem musst du die MFC dynamisch oder statisch dazu-linken.
Einstellung für VS++6.0:
PROJEKT->Einstellungen->Allgemein->Microsoft Foundation Classes:
<hier umstellen>

Gruss Homer


----------



## Tobias K. (26. Oktober 2002)

ich benutzt die version 6.0

das problem ist ja das meine quellcodes von einem tag auf den anderen nicht mehr funktioniert haben!
ich hab auch alle eure tips ausprobiert hat aber alles nicht geklappt!


----------



## Daniel Toplak (27. Oktober 2002)

Also mein Post hat definitiv funktioniert. Ich würde mal sagen, das an deiner Installation von Visual Studio was nicht funktioniert.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Oktober 2002)

jo dein beispiel funktioniert! danke.

ich weiss nicht ob es an der installation liegt es hat ja von einen tag auf den anderen nicht mehr funktioniert!
naja egal nu bin ich erst einmal wieder glücklich!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

